# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: اضافه شدن space بعد مقادیر در دیتابیس sql

## mahlake

با سلام خدمت مهندسین محترم
بنده در حال نوشتن یک برنامه کوچک هستم که شامل دو بخش ثبت و ویرایش میشود.
وقتی دیتایی در دیتابیس ثبت میکنم بعد از آن کلی space میگذارد.
حال وقتی اطلاعات را میریزم در combo box دیتا ها با کلی space جلوشون میاد....
لطفا یا راه حلی بدید که لطلاعات بدون space در دیتا بیس ثبت شود یا این که بتونم کل space ها رو از لیست combo box بردارم...
با تشکر از وقتی که برای بنده میگذارید.
مهلکه

----------


## محمد آشتیانی

سلام
احتمالا شما نوع فیلد دیتا رو Char انتخاب کردید ، اگر طول رشته شما از طول فیلد کمتر باشه به همون تعداد Space انتهای رشته درج میشه
میتونید از نوع nvarChar استفاده کنید.



موفق باشید

----------

